# You can't buy a freezer anywhere



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I read on Drudge Report that multiple meat packing facilities are closing down due to employees catching Covid 19. I thought of buying a freezer and filling it with meat but you can't buy them anymore. I checked Home Depot. They're all out of stock until at least July.


----------



## youngridge (Apr 14, 2017)

Check the FB swap and shops, usually find them in all shapes and sizes on there, picked up a second one on there last year in my area, works well, just got a quarter beef a couple weeks ago. Have a hog going in beginning of may to the local butcher. Should be set for awhile....as long as the power stays on.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Plenty here! I was at Home Depot Friday and the display floor was fully stocked. There was a couple looking at a HUGE double door upright.


----------



## Geeky_Gort (Jul 26, 2016)

I just got a small (6.5 cubic ft) upright for my apartment at Sam's Club. Very excited for it - I didn't think they made uprights for small spaces.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

BillS said:


> I read on Drudge Report that multiple meat packing facilities are closing down due to employees catching Covid 19. I thought of buying a freezer and filling it with meat but you can't buy them anymore. I checked Home Depot. They're all out of stock until at least July.


I just bought the small freezer at Home Depot,They come in but even they don't know when and they don't last long!!Check every time you are close to the store..


----------

